
Courier for Mac - Upload to Facebook, Flickr, Vimeo, Twitter, YouTube and more - Setsuna
http://www.realmacsoftware.com/courier/
======
iuguy
Interesting concept, but not really worth $19.95. Realistically it needs a lot
more by way of services. The multiple uploads make it a better use of time
than doing individual uploads, but it definitely needs more services.

